# Layer of fire brick in Yachoumay AJM 686?



## eloflue (Jan 5, 2015)

I just got this stove and after doing some research I'm wondering if I should not burn with the grate.  You can see the pic of the grate.  I think this stove can burn coal also based upon this grate type.  My question is that if I take the grate out to burn wood, do I need a layer of fire brick on the bottom or just build right on the cast iron.

Sorry I'm new to this

Stove is a Yachoumay AJM 686.  Never heard of it but for $100 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## mark cline (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't think fire brick on the bottom would hurt anything .


----------



## eloflue (Jan 5, 2015)

So should I burn on the grate or leave it out if I'm burning wood?


----------



## ClintonH (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes to firebrick if no grate.

Grate not necessarily NEEDS to be gone if burning wood--build on top, have space for ashes to fall away.

Add firebrick on top of grate?  Increase radiant mass, decrease firebox size, length of burn, etc.  

But I'm not a stove engineer (or any type of engineer for that matter)


----------



## eloflue (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok.  The grate takes up a lot of space in my already smaller firebox and I know most newer stoves don't have a grate.

Would you say this is primarily a coal stove I have?


----------



## ClintonH (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not sure:  my Isle Royale (new last year) has a grate--I'm not sure about coal stove vs wood vs wood/coal stove design.  Hang out until someone who knows what they're talking about chimes in .


----------



## mark cline (Jan 6, 2015)

A coal stove needs to have combustion air come in under the coal bed . Coal doesn't burn like wood. Fire brick or the grate is needed to prevent excessive heat from warping or cracking the cast iron. How is combustion air coming into the stove? I can't find any info on your stove.


----------



## mark cline (Jan 6, 2015)

Just looked at your pics again, with the grate upside down from the picture and positioned with the raise part towards the draft controls, air could get under the grate . So burning coal maybe possible.  Just the size of the stove makes me think that it could heat a small room ,but over firing it to heat more than its designed for could cause warping and cracking.


----------



## eloflue (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol.  I can' find any info either.  You can see from the pictures that there is two inlets at the bottom of the doors.  Those inlets are below the grate when it's installed.  From some research online...the grate that's with the stove seems to be a shaker grate that's used with coal.  There's a arm that can be pulled back and forth to shake the ashes down to the pan.  Does this sound right?  I'm just guessing here.


----------



## eloflue (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry...should've took a better pic.  The grate is actually on legs.  Here's a pic with it installed.


----------



## mark cline (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes , it sounds like it can burn coal then. If you have access to coal , go for it . I'm not a fan of coal because of the smell vs wood , but then , I have an unlimited source of wood. Splitting and stacking coal doesn't give me a warm and cozy feeling LOL.


----------



## eloflue (Jan 6, 2015)

I do have easy access to coal and wood. Just wanted to give coal a shot if my stove was capable of it.  So if I'm burning wood...would you use the grate or add firebrick to the bottom to get more out of the firebox?  This is a VERY heavy stove.  I'm betting it's pushing 400lbs and is solid cast iron.


----------



## mark cline (Jan 6, 2015)

Use the grate to see how it performs , after a few days , the increased ash build up will provide some protection from the high heat to eliminate the chance of cracking etc.


----------



## snydley (Jan 6, 2015)

That is a coal grate in the picture. If you're gonna burn wood remove the grate,(don't need it for wood), and either leave a good layer of ash on the bottom, or do as I did and put a layer of firebrick on the bottom of the inside. I have a Vermont Castings Resolute coal/wood stove,(I don't have a coal grate for mine, darn), and I've been burning mine with a firebrick on the inside bottom for 7 years now with no problem. You'll have more room for wood this way too.


----------

